# 40 gallon stand



## karnac (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys, my friend needs a stand for his new 40 gallon tank, but he doesn't want to use much on it. Ne one know the best and cheapest way to get a stand or two without having to build it?

i saw some iron stands that were for smaller tanks, and i was thinking that maybe he could get two of the smaller iron stands and use them. Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Try BigAls.com you can probably get one for around $50


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

You could try picking up some concrete blocks at Home Depot or something and use that. It make not be aesthetically pleasing, but it's cheap and solid.


----------



## karnac (Aug 16, 2004)

haha that would work...but it'd better to have something that looked better lol


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=stand

because you're either

A) going to have a nice stand that you buy and spend money on
B) build one that looks decent and get it cheap"
C) Get cinder blocks

so you choose


----------



## karnac (Aug 16, 2004)

lol. your right, i guess i don't have very many choices hahah thanks guys


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I use cinder blocks and 2x 10's. Cheap, easy, and guaranteed not to fail me.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

use cinder blocks paint them black it wouldlook cool


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Try IKEA.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Just build it.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

The only other negative about cinder blocks is once you fill the tank forget about moving it unless you drain the tank. you can slide or lift a stand with help, forget about doing that with blocks.


----------

